# Infusion of young blood can slow aging...



## Steerpike (Oct 18, 2012)

Because there's a story or two waiting to happen here:

Infusions of Young Blood Can Reverse Some Effects of Aging


----------



## WyrdMystic (Oct 18, 2012)

Countess Dracula bathed in the blood of virgins (at least in the B Movie).


----------



## Sparkie (Oct 19, 2012)

Ewwww.  Gross.


----------



## WyrdMystic (Oct 19, 2012)

Good for the pores


----------



## Chime85 (Oct 19, 2012)

You there, fetch me a child!!


----------



## Steerpike (Oct 19, 2012)

This is about actually injecting the blood into you


----------



## WyrdMystic (Oct 19, 2012)

Who wants to help kickstart a new business? WWW.youngbludz.com


----------



## Tansy (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm sure lots of people are all for this as long as it isn't THEIR blood that someone else wants.


----------



## Caged Maiden (Oct 19, 2012)

I think next time I have a baby, I'll just ask for an injection of cord blood rather than considering banking it (which I've never done).  It doesn't get much younger than that!


----------



## Ireth (Oct 20, 2012)

I imagine you'd have to be careful about blood types and such. Wouldn't want someone's body rejecting a transfusion their blood isn't compatible with.


----------



## Aravelle (Oct 22, 2012)

WyrdMystic said:


> Countess Dracula bathed in the blood of virgins (at least in the B Movie).



I can almost guarantee they got that from Elizabeth Bathory, a real life Countess. She had hundreds of virgins murdered in the name of vanity..


----------



## WyrdMystic (Oct 23, 2012)

Aravelle said:


> I can almost guarantee they got that from Elizabeth Bathory, a real life Countess. She had hundreds of virgins murdered in the name of vanity..



It was - she was the main character.


----------



## Aravelle (Oct 24, 2012)

WyrdMystic said:


> It was - she was the main character.



Ah, you had me confused saying she was the Countess Dracula.


----------



## WyrdMystic (Oct 31, 2012)

Aravelle said:


> Ah, you had me confused saying she was the Countess Dracula.



There was a whole raft of old movies based on her - one of which was called Countess Dracula, which has become a modern nickname for her (as well as the Blood Countess).


----------

